# Frank Sargeant Show, Tampa



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

The Frank Sargeant Show at the State Fairgrounds
in Tampa is Micro-Skiff heaven!
First off Pugar had a BUNCH of BEAUTIFUL Custom
Gheenoes...Great to see Pugar and family on the
West Coast!
Mel and Capt. Ron of Ankona and Skiff Shop fame
had a Beautiful Native Skiff and Ron's Native SUV
on site...Good to talk to the guys!
Kev and ECC had almost the whole ECC line at the
show! I think the only boat missing was the G-Man.
They have a Caimen,Lostman and TWO of the new 
Vantage...VERY impressive!
Also saw a bunch of others at the show...Joe and 
Carbon Marine along with Wang, Skinny Water 
with their cool poles and gigs...Maverick and the 
the 17 Micro...Even the new Sundance Flicker 17.
Still time to get there today...
          www.tampaoutdoorexpo.com


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is my photo report.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok there were a few others there too :

































































There was some other skiff maker there but it wasn't worth taking any pictures.


----------

